# Lallemand Nottingham



## scooterism (9/4/17)

Is there a preferred or ideal ferm temp. based on user experience?


----------



## mash head (9/4/17)

Depends what you want to brew, but ale temps are the norm 18-22 but it can be used colder than that according to the info from lallemand.


----------



## scooterism (9/4/17)

I read here 10-22, which threw me off as that's quite a broard range.

http://www.lallemandbrewing.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/lallemand-tds-nottingham-021317-1.pdf

I think I'll go w/ 18


----------



## goid (9/4/17)

I run at 14c for 3 weeks. Beer comes out clean. Haven't fermented hotter though with it.


----------



## rude (9/4/17)

14 to 16 c for me all pils base malt touch of wheat with tettenang hops


----------



## scooterism (9/4/17)

I've settled on 15c


----------



## rude (9/4/17)

Start at 14 then after 3 days raise to 16c

Bloody workhorse chews through it at a high attenuation out come


----------



## Mr B (9/4/17)

I usually go 18 deg for ales with it.


----------



## nosco (9/4/17)

I think its a bit of a dual purpose yeast. It works at ale temps for a an ale or some people use it for a really clean faux lager at colder temps. I heard 15c for a lager type like Rude suggested. 

Ive never used it before but I got a few packs from the hopDealz closing down sale to give it a try.


----------



## wereprawn (9/4/17)

15-16c for me. Makes a nice, clean beer. As mentioned , it can be a beast. I've dumped a 1052 og wort on a whole cake and had at 1003 fg in 4 days. Need to keep the temperature down when doing that or it climbs out of the fv.


----------



## Yob (10/4/17)

nosco said:


> I think its a bit of a dual purpose yeast. It works at ale temps for a an ale or some people use it for a really clean faux lager at colder temps. I heard 15c for a lager type like Rude suggested.
> 
> Ive never used it before but I got a few packs from the hopDealz closing down sale to give it a try.


It's my goto dry yeast for any ale, 16 for 3 days then,rise to 20 over the rest of the week..

Is a true grain to brain in 1 week yeast.


----------



## Droopy Brew (11/4/17)

What are people's thoughts on the impact Nott has on hop aroma? No impact or reduced aroma?


----------



## n87 (11/4/17)

But the question is... Notto for English IPA?


----------



## kevo (13/4/17)

n87 said:


> But the question is... Notto for English IPA?


I've used it in a UK IPA - went very well in terms of attenuation, didn't have a lot of yeast flavours (which I prefer) so happy days.

As far as temp goes - I stick around 17/18C - then up the temp to about 20 once it's finishing out. Rarely go higher than 21/22C.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (13/4/17)

Yob said:


> It's my goto dry yeast for any ale, 16 for 3 days then,rise to 20 over the rest of the week..
> 
> Is a true grain to brain in 1 week yeast.


and good with ageing as well. You can wrangle this versatile yeast in a broad way and get a whole range of flavour effects from lager effects at 11c to high ale temps to 22. I've started at 14c lowest. 
Consider yeast count. More for colder, less for warmer.


----------



## Lethaldog (16/4/17)

Ideal would not be the 26 that mines sitting at, appears my brew fridge is not doing its job and with 55 liters bubbling away there's not much I can do but freeze water in milk bottles and hope to get it down a bit, hope the notty can handle it [emoji35]


----------



## Dr_Rocks (16/4/17)

Same as Kevo and Mr B a steady ~18°C for english ales


----------



## wereprawn (16/4/17)

Droopy Brew said:


> What are people's thoughts on the impact Nott has on hop aroma? No impact or reduced aroma?


If fermented a bit on the low side, I don,t find any problem at all with reduced hop aroma .


----------



## n87 (18/4/17)

Well the EIPA went down yesterday arvo, 2 packs of notto in ~21L of 1.060
This morning (about 14h after pitch) it had ~4L krausen
Fridge set to 17c... fingers crossed.


----------



## n87 (20/4/17)

Well in ~50 hours, its down to 1.016 from 1.060.
Raise the temp and wait for the last ~8 points.


----------



## Matplat (20/4/17)

I'm gonna pitch a fake lager with it this weekend at 12deg, keen to see how it goes. I'm in the midst of stepping up my starter at the moment.

Will probably start ramping the temp 3-4 days after krausen arrives...


----------



## Bonenose (8/6/17)

Not really on the temp topic but put down a dark ale with this last week and all activity seemed to be over in 48 hours. Temp was 20 degrees so possibly on the warm side reading this, seems to have worked gravity down from 1054 to 1010 (I think from memory). Does this sound reasonable have never used it before and seems awful fast.


----------



## stuartf (11/6/17)

Just finishing off fermenting 2 bitters from a split batch. One fermented with nottingham and the other with mangrove jacks empire ale. The notto one has a nutty flavour to it which is not revise t ing eh empire one. Has anyone found notto to give nutty flavours before? Been fermenting at 14C for a week before I knocked it up to 18 to finish off. Ive used nottingham before in a porter and never had this flavour but that may have been masked by the dark malts.


----------



## Brewno Marz (11/6/17)

I use Nottingham quite a lot. Our blonde ale, which is the house favourite and on a regular turn around is fermented at 14 deg C with Notty and I have never noticed any real yeast influence, especially not any "nutiness". Another advantage of Notty is that after kegging and a week in the keezer the beer is crystal clear. However, if you do want a bit of yeast influence, I've found K-97 to give better results (more of a kolsch style maybe?), but the yeast stays in suspension, so it takes a week longer to clear (at 2degC).

I also use 50/50 Nottingham and S-04 for my English ales and stout, which are fermented warmer at 19 to 21 deg C. Makes a beast of a yeast. Fast start, all the English ale yeastiness of S-04 (seems to pair well with Notty) plus Notty's better finish, which avoids the dreaded S-04 stall. There is some "nuttiness" in the ESB, but I had put that down to the MO grain! Maybe it's the Notty!


----------



## stuartf (11/6/17)

Brewno Marz said:


> I use Nottingham quite a lot. Our blonde ale, which is the house favourite and on a regular turn around is fermented at 14 deg C with Notty and I have never noticed any real yeast influence, especially not any "nutiness". Another advantage of Notty is that after kegging and a week in the keezer the beer is crystal clear. However, if you do want a bit of yeast influence, I've found K-97 to give better results (more of a kolsch style maybe?), but the yeast stays in suspension, so it takes a week longer to clear (at 2degC).
> 
> I also use 50/50 Nottingham and S-04 for my English ales and stout, which are fermented warmer at 19 to 21 deg C. Makes a beast of a yeast. Fast start, all the English ale yeastiness of S-04 (seems to pair well with Notty) plus Notty's better finish, which avoids the dreaded S-04 stall. There is some "nuttiness" in the ESB, but I had put that down to the MO grain! Maybe it's the Notty!


I'm about to crash it and keg so I'll see if the flavour is still there after that. I managed to get a fair amount of trub into the fermenter so maybe some of the flavour is coming from that.


----------

